# Grill den Henssler - Ruth Moschner "Sideboob"



## Lumo (6 Apr. 2014)

Hi, gerade läuft auf VOX Grill den Henssler und Ruth hat ein Kleid an wo man gut von der seite aus reinscheuen kann 

Kann es nicht aufnehmen und wollte euch hiermit den Tipp geben das Aufzunehmen


----------



## Shavedharry (23 Apr. 2014)

ja, das hätte ich auch gern nochmal gesehen....


----------

